# Seeking to move to Canada from Sri Lanka



## indika (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

I am a 24 years old guy, have completed The Professional Diploma in Marketing (CIM-UK) and partly completed The Professional Postgraduate Diploma in Marketing - LEVEL 7 (CIM-UK) in December 2008 with 5 years working experience as a Marketing/Customer Care Executive (Supervisor) in a leading Telecommunication Company in Sri Lanka.

Please let me know whether my qualifications could be considered to apply for Wok Visa in your respective country or any one would like to issue sort of thing

Thanking you,


----------

